# Saddest thing you'll see all day



## Sacket cycle works (Apr 15, 2018)

The front of this bike used to be a twinflex


----------



## bike (Apr 15, 2018)

If you think Single Flex it will not hurt so bad- fork could be saved!


----------



## Sacket cycle works (Apr 15, 2018)

The front of the frame was original.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 15, 2018)

Like Paul said the standard line models were available as Single Flex models so without seeing what they started with we wil never know if it was a SF or TF. V/r Shawn


----------



## Sacket cycle works (Apr 15, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Like Paul said the standard line models were available as Single Flex models so without seeing what they started with we wil never know if it was a SF or TF. V/r Shawn



Gotcha probably was a SF since we are in the Midwest we didn't have to many deluxe model bikes here.


----------



## catfish (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 15, 2018)

That one looks like it's hit the wall a couple times Catfish! 

There are so many wrong things about that one. 

Looks frikkin deadly if you ask me but probably it could get you out of Dodge fast!:eek:


----------



## catfish (Apr 15, 2018)

Krakatoa said:


> That one looks like it's hit the wall a couple times Catfish!
> 
> There are so many wrong things about that one.
> 
> Looks frikkin deadly if you ask me but probably it could get you out of Dodge fast!:eek:




The guy only ruined a few good bikes.


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 16, 2018)

Sacket cycle works said:


> Gotcha probably was a SF since we are in the Midwest we didn't have to many deluxe model bikes here.





Sacket cycle works said:


> Gotcha probably was a SF since we are in the Midwest we didn't have to many deluxe model bikes here.





What?
The Midwest has had plenty of deluxe bikes here from day one.
Anyplace that had a post office and Sears and Montgomery Ward's catalogs, not to mention Western Auto, Firestone, etc. stores sold all kinds of bikes.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 16, 2018)

Unfortunately, I can't track down the photo, but there was a 37 Dayton Super Streamline that had been modified to run a 5 horse Briggs & Stratton.
It's since been restored back to its former glory, but what an ungainly sight it was.


----------

